# Issues updating to openssl-0.9.8j



## boga (Jan 14, 2009)

I have an issue update openssl to 0.9.8j from 0.9.8i.

the system I am using is a Web Server without much on it ... so no X. I do also have configured my /etc/portsnap.conf to ignore/refuse x11 (so don't extract this packages).

Now updating to the latest release of openssl gives me following error: 

portupgrade -a
--->  Upgrading 'openssl-0.9.8i' to 'openssl-0.9.8j' (security/openssl)
--->  Building '/usr/ports/security/openssl'
openssl-0.9.8j: "/usr/ports/x11/xproto" non-existent -- dependency list incomplete
===>  Cleaning for makedepend-1.0.1,1
===>  Cleaning for openssl-0.9.8j
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  Extracting for openssl-0.9.8j
=> MD5 Checksum OK for openssl-0.9.8j.tar.gz.
cd /usr	po	sec	


checking for X... gnome-config: not found
configure: error: Package requirements (xproto) were not met.
Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
installed software in a non-standard prefix.

Alternatively you may set the X_CFLAGS and X_LIBS environment variables
to avoid the need to call pkg-config.  See the pkg-config man page for
more details.
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to x11@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/devel/makedepend/work/makedepend-1.0.1/config.log" including the
output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea to
provide an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. an `ls
/var/db/pkg`).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/makedepend.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/openssl.
** Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portupgrade.82899.0 env UPGRADE_TOOL=portupgrade UPGRADE_PORT=openssl-0.9.8i UPGRADE_PORT_VER=0.9.8i make
** Fix the problem and try again.
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
        ! security/openssl (openssl-0.9.8i)     (configure error)



Is there a switch i can use to openssl doesn't check for x packages? 


This is a FreeBSD 6.3 amd64 box.

Feedback is appreciated.


----------



## beastie_007 (Jan 14, 2009)

Now updating to the latest release of openssl gives me following error: 

portupgrade -a
--->  Upgrading 'openssl-0.9.8i' to 'openssl-0.9.8j' (security/openssl)
--->  Building '/usr/ports/security/openssl'
openssl-0.9.8j: "/usr/ports/x11/xproto" non-existent -- dependency list incomplete
===>  Cleaning for makedepend-1.0.1,1
===>  Cleaning for openssl-0.9.8j
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  Extracting for openssl-0.9.8j
=> MD5 Checksum OK for openssl-0.9.8j.tar.gz.
cd /usr	po	sec	

Maybe using portmaster could be an better solution, ..
command:
portmaster -L | grep -B1 "New version"
after a while you will see a message  like there is a newer version.
another option is to deinstall and than reinstall agian.

....But , you know ....i am a newbie with freebsd 
(and learning now on FreeBSD)

i am an old debian GNU/Linux user ;-)
but still working on it beside a beastie_box (multi_boot)

good luck,
beastie_007


----------



## cajunman4life (Jan 15, 2009)

Try setting:

WITHOUT_X11=yes

in /etc/make.conf. I have this setting for my servers (which also don't run X).


----------



## phantomcircuit (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm having the same problem and I do have WITHOUT_X11 in /etc/make.conf


```
# make
===>   openssl-0.9.8j depends on executable: makedepend - not found
===>    Verifying install for makedepend in /usr/ports/devel/makedepend
===>   makedepend-1.0.1,1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xproto.pc - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xproto.pc in /usr/ports/x11/xproto
     => No directory for /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xproto.pc.  Skipping..
===>   makedepend-1.0.1,1 depends on executable: pkg-config - found
===>  Configuring for makedepend-1.0.1,1
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c -o root -g wheel
checking whether build environment is sane... yes
checking for gawk... no
checking for mawk... no
checking for nawk... nawk
checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes
checking for gcc... cc
checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out
checking whether the C compiler works... yes
checking whether we are cross compiling... no
checking for suffix of executables... 
checking for suffix of object files... o
checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes
checking whether cc accepts -g... yes
checking for cc option to accept ANSI C... none needed
checking for style of include used by make... GNU
checking dependency style of cc... gcc3
checking return type of signal handlers... void
checking for rename... yes
checking for fchmod... yes
checking for special C compiler options needed for large files... no
checking for _FILE_OFFSET_BITS value needed for large files... no
checking for _LARGE_FILES value needed for large files... no
checking for pkg-config... /usr/local/bin/pkg-config
checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes
checking for X... gnome-config: not found
configure: error: Package requirements (xproto) were not met.
Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
installed software in a non-standard prefix.

Alternatively you may set the X_CFLAGS and X_LIBS environment variables
to avoid the need to call pkg-config.  See the pkg-config man page for
more details.
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to x11@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/devel/makedepend/work/makedepend-1.0.1/config.log" including the
output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea to
provide an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. an `ls
/var/db/pkg`).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/makedepend.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/openssl.
```


----------



## boga (Jan 19, 2009)

I do have WITHOUT_X11=yes already in my make.conf ... that is also why i just don't know why openssl is checking for x.


----------



## RSecor (Dec 3, 2009)

I opened a ticket on this as it is still an issue:
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=141145

Looks like it may be ignoring the
WITHOUT_X11=yes
in the make.conf file.


----------

